# Feast your eyes . . .



## Kevin (Sep 3, 2012)

I received an email today from one of my professional customers needing some more log sections. Look what he does with these ugly red logs. 

[attachment=10090]

My only complaint will be to tell him to move that damned bottle of wine I cannot see all the beauty otherwise. This is what keeps me going back in risking life and limb to get these trees.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 3, 2012)

It is beautiful- be careful !!!!!!!!


----------



## Twig Man (Sep 3, 2012)

Thats incredible !!!


----------



## Mike Mills (Sep 3, 2012)

He definately did that chuck of wood proud.


----------



## davidgiul (Sep 3, 2012)

Beautiful piece of artwork. What is the finish?


----------



## dean jordan (Sep 3, 2012)

Love the way he broke the rules and put the pith right in the middle turned side grain.
Beautiful finish and form.Great wood selection.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow Wow Wow... Wow! Thats top shelf work. Is he on WB? If not he needs to be. Would love to see more of his work.
Scott


----------



## DKMD (Sep 3, 2012)

Neat piece, and it's certainly a big one! The turner did a great job with those cracks, and the finish looks flawless!


----------



## BarbS (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh My. That is a beauty indeed.


----------



## txpaulie (Sep 4, 2012)

THAT, and the work of others here, is why I continue to poke sharp pieces of metal at spinning pieces of wood!

p


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 4, 2012)

Oooh, I like em big! That's a beauty! Great job matching the resin color to the wood. And a FANTASTIC finish!


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Holy Toledo!!! That's amazing!!!


----------



## myingling (Sep 4, 2012)

WOW,,Thats sweet


----------



## jteagle6977 (Sep 4, 2012)

He has brought a wood spirt face to light in that peice. Beautiful job
John


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 4, 2012)

amazing peice kevin bulid that special class case for it yet?


----------



## Kevin (Sep 4, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> amazing peice kevin bulid that special class case for it yet?



Oh this isn't mine! I can't afford a piece like this. I would be afraid to guess what this sold for. Lots. Tons of lots. He's a world class turner and is backlogged for commissioned pieces only. He doesn't have to advertise his finished art.

I can only dream to have a piece like this one day.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 4, 2012)

that is an amazing peice looks like a boat load of money for that gem and keep dropin them there purty trees.:csnut: duck


----------



## Bluestingray (Sep 13, 2012)

And thats what we work for Kevin! Excellent customer you have

Let me borrow um


----------

